# New Ballistic 550 4.5 (shipping)???



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

I heard that these won't be ready now until end of May or possibly June (mid-June) and was wondering if anyone else might know more on this.

A couple websites list them as available mid-May to order.

Luckily I found a new HV 4.5 that was canceled from a websites order and is now mine... LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

snwchris said:


> I heard that these won't be ready now until end of May or possibly June (mid-June) and was wondering if anyone else might know more on this.
> 
> A couple websites list them as available mid-May to order.
> 
> Luckily I found a new HV 4.5 that was canceled from a websites order and is now mine... LOL:thumbsup:


They are being shipped to our distributors this Friday.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Interesting cause the customer service line and (4) hobby sites that I've talked to stated end of May or early June. Maybe that's when they will be instock at the sites then.

I was going to pre-order mine and was told Mid-June by 2 of the hobby sites, but didn't want to wait that long since having issues with a 10.5 that I have.

Chris


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been told a couple times that these are made for 1\8 scale cars also. Is this true?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

bbrace3m said:


> I've been told a couple times that these are made for 18 scale cars also. Is this true?


You can run them in 1:8 scale vehicles; however, we do not recommend racing with them. These motors were originally developed as a BL replacement for the Traxxas E-Maxx. But, our 550 motors are neither ROAR 1:8 approved, nor really powerful enough to compete in racing events.

They actually do quite well in 1:8 events on small tracks because they are very responsive; but we do not currently suggest racing applications.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Is there any novak system that is recommended for 1\8 scale racing?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

bbrace3m said:


> Is there any novak system that is recommended for 18 scale racing?


Not at this time.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

Has there been any thought into at this time?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

bbrace3m said:


> Has there been any thought into at this time?


We are prototyping and testing our upcoming1:8 scale controller (also, a new motor), which will use the same PC option as the Kinetics.


----------



## bbrace3m (Aug 1, 2009)

NovakTwo said:


> We are prototyping and testing our upcoming1:8 scale controller (also, a new motor), which will use the same PC option as the Kinetics.


when can i expect a release date?


----------

